# Anemic goat



## Potemkyn (Nov 29, 2007)

Howdy - been awhile since I posted last. 

We just ran our herbal wormer on our herd last week, one of them, Ella, was looking a bit anemic. Several days later, she was walking about head down and ears down. I checked her gums again and she didn't look any better - in fact she begain to look like she had bottle jaw. So I bought some Ivomec Eprinex (pour on) and have administed for two days so far. We've also been giving her water with molasses and baking soda. 

She had this last year and came through pretty quick when I gave her the Eprinex, it just seems she's not responding very quickly this year. She is still eating and drinking, though not quite as much. She gets up and moves around a bit mainly to get out of the sun as it moves throughout the day or to be closer to us.

Any suggestions welcome.

Mike


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well a goat is anemic that bad they need iron to boost their system or they will be overloaded with worms again because of their weakened state.

I suggest Red Cell or Iron injectable. Worm her with a different wormer, give the iron supplement/injections and then 7 days later worm her again (to get the eggs that hatch). You mayneed to give the iron injections for a couple days. I gave it for 7 days at 1/2cc each day to my pygmy doe.


----------



## Ivy (Aug 9, 2008)

Also worm orally!
Pour on or injectable wont do anything for worms in the rumen. Both have to be used oral.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I would use some sort of paste, ivermectin or fenbenzadol. In my experience herbal wormers dont work, But i am in a very wet area so dont hold me to that one. Get her on some red cell, a vit B shot wouldnt hurt either.
Like stacey said worm her again seven or ten days later.
beth


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

If you can not get Red cell readily, you can use iron tablets for people. Its very very difficult to overdose on this stuff so its great for goats! We had a bucling go down hard from worm overload due to pellet dewormers we were giving him 3 iron tablets (crushed up, dilutes in water then syringed) twice a day. Took him abotu a week to return to normal color but he started acting much better right away.

CJ


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Iron can be overdosed and causes heavy metal poisoning. I don't know how much is too much though.
Andi


----------



## susanne (Nov 13, 2007)

delete


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

a pour on wormer is safe to give orally ??? that is news to me


----------



## cajungoatmama (Oct 11, 2007)

Quick Questions: Where would I get Red Cell, and also where would can I get Vitamin B Complex? Could I buy it for people and then dissolve it in water? Thanks!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Red Cell --- in the horse section at the feed store, it is a liquid

Yes you can give b complex for humans --- not as fast acting as a shot but will work

B complex injectable is pretty cheep from http://www.jefferslivestock.com


----------



## susanne (Nov 13, 2007)

delete


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Susanne is correct on Cydectin. I know a lot of breeders that use it. I have used it too but not much as I cannot afford it. I use a cheaper version of it but in a paste form...made for horses which some people are against but I have not experienced any problems in the 2 1/2 years that I have been using it.

I bought my vitamin b complex at TSC...fortified is better but I could not get it without ordering it and I need to order some the next time I put in an order from Jeffers.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

StaceyRoop said:


> a pour on wormer is safe to give orally ??? that is news to me


Most pour ons use diesel or kerosene as the carrier :scratch: :shocked: . You can actually smell it when you open the bottle. You can get the active ingredient of Cydectin in an injectable and give that orally instead. Its rather pricey but its got to be better than giving fuel to your goats.
Andi


----------



## Potemkyn (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi folks;

Thanks much for your advice and experience. Ella passes away the next night though.  She was at least eight years old and most likely much older. She leaves behind Hansel and Grettle, born Easter Week this year.

As for what we think the problem was, it sure looks like her iron count was down. I'll have to get some supplements for the rest of the herd.

Blessings

Mike


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sorry to hear that Mike. Yes best to check everyone for anemia and treat accordingly.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh, sorry you lost your doe :sigh:


----------



## Potemkyn (Nov 29, 2007)

I've run through all of them a couple of times this week. Cupid is the only one that even seems 'less pink' than the rest, but he is his normal pink.

As for Iron supplements - what have y'all found your goats to take well? We have goat mineral, but I'm looking for something with a bit more iron.

Mike


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Red Cell is all that i know of

You can find it in the horse supplement area


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry you lost her........... :hug:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

So sorry. Anemia is such a tough thing :hug:


----------



## Potemkyn (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm going to try something here. We've got some pieces of 'pig iron' that we picked up from fossil beach down the road from here. It's clay mixed with iron. From what i've rad, the clay will help to remove toxins, while the iron will help with the... lack of iron.

I'll let you know how they do with with once we grind it up and offer it to them as free choice.

Mike


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm sorry you lost her Mike :hug: I am praying this "new" clay/iron mix will help out the rest of your "kids".


----------

